

Alt-f2 is your friend - da_coke_chef
http://digitaldiplomacy.tumblr.com/post/3230936606/alt-f2-provides-many-generic-functions-for
alt-f2 is your friend. try it!!!!
======
da_coke_chef
i honestly don't think enough people are using gtk or qt.

